# want high-end android phone under 35K :D !!!!!



## sankheashish (Aug 7, 2013)

i am looking for best android phone.

priorities : 1) GAMING 

              2) excellent screen for ( videos , movies )

              3) MUSIC

              4) camera

              5) net suffering , FB , watssapp , apps .etc....

              6) Great looking ( atleast ) 

so which 1 to choose from - HTC one , s4 , xperia z , nexus 4 ( or any other ? ) which one suites me best ???


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 7, 2013)

sankheashish said:
			
		

> so which 1 to choose from - HTC one , s4 , xperia z , nexus 4 ( or any other ? ) which one suites me best ???


 Not sure if you can find a HTC One below 35k, but if you do go for it 

Else go for the Xperia Z(or ZL). They both have great displays and a nice camera


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 7, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S4 with manufacturer warranty...... Get it from here
Samsung I9500 Galaxy S4 (White/Black) | eBay


----------



## sankheashish (Aug 7, 2013)

i heard many cons abt s4..... 1) Samsung has cheated. ( as they done something with benchmark result. benchmark results are high bt if we use ,we wont find that performance. also 

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSn0AVJ7gQA

2) its laggy in some parts.

3) also in flipkart there were 350 users gave only 1 star to the s4. 

4) i personally dont lyk that plasticky look also. 

i jsut mentioned s4 becoz of his software config ( with latest n better processor  ) and extra features + brand name 

ya man HTC one available here for arnd 36.5k !!!.....is that a best phone till this date ? wat so good abt HTC ONE over xperia z ??
plzz help me out with this ......??? im so confused between HTC ONE - xperia Z


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 7, 2013)

^^ If you're getting it 36.5k go for it. It's superior to the Xperia Z and Galaxy SIV.


----------



## sankheashish (Aug 7, 2013)

SIR. i want reasons plzz ?


----------



## evil_maverick (Aug 8, 2013)

HTC one is awesome!! been using the note 2 since oct 12(loved it,but sold it on ebay) but the one feels awesome in the hand...
and i suggest you wait for the butterfly s.....seems like a solid device!!


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 8, 2013)

One is better than Xperia Z......
HTC One vs S4......its just about personal preference. Check review of both phones in GSMarena. Check which one suits you/you want....
My personal preference, S4, due to 5" screen size in dimension same as One & ofcourse the lower price


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 8, 2013)

sankheashish said:


> SIR. i want reasons plzz ?



5 Reasons Why the HTC One is a Better Bet Than the Galaxy S4 - AndroidPIT


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Aug 8, 2013)

Going by ur priorities, 
1. Excellent screen and great looking: HTC One wins hands down. Nothing comes close.
2. Camera, Music and Net surfing: I think all the phones are same. Some has some advantages in low-light, but performs not so good in daylight.
3. Gaming will be better on HTC One due to its awesome display and the newer chipset.

However, I would suggest a Xperia ZR.
Reasons?
1. 4.6 inch display, easy for one handed operation
2. Snapdragon S4 pro chipset, same as Xperia Z/SL
3. HD screen - better in terms of battery backup and will last you longer for gaming (Xperia Z and ZL will be running the games at full HD, which IMHO, is waste for a 5 incher)
4. Full water-proof.
In short, it is Nexus 4 in a waterproof body.

Hope it helped.


----------



## vijju6091 (Aug 8, 2013)

+100 to HTC One. It is the Far better In the Build Quality and Look then S4 and Even Xp Z. 
HTC One is the  best Android Phone available on the planet IMO.


----------



## sankheashish (Aug 8, 2013)

wat will be the launch date of note 3 in INDIA ?


----------



## Flash (Aug 8, 2013)

sankheashish said:


> 5) net *suffering *, FB , watssapp , apps .etc....


Net buffering?


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 8, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Net buffering?



He meant *surfing*


----------



## mohit9206 (Aug 9, 2013)

+One to the HTC One.However Xperia Z is now available for 30k and you save 6.5k over the HTC One.As you must know the law of diminishing returns favours the Xperia Z. So i will suggest the Xperia Z just because you do not gain much for the extra 6.5k over the Xperia Z. However if you want to save even more money go for Nexus 4.It does not have a 1080p display but everything else is just great.While HTC One and Xperia Z owners are still waiting for 4.3 update N4 owners are already enjoying it.Nexus 4 is still a very powerful device and there is no app or game that it will not run. Personally i would suggest N4 followed by Xperia Z followed by HTC One.Honestly ask yourself if HTC One is worth the extra 12k over the N4 ? Its not.


----------



## sankheashish (Aug 9, 2013)

i think i should go for xperia z....as my many frnds has N4.....also im getting 1080p + 5' screen on Z over N4......i feel that spending extra 6k for Z over N4 is really worth it coz im getting  ( 1080p + 5' + waterproof + strong build quality + much much better camera)...spending extra 12k for ONE is really not worth  it ( i agree ). so i think i should save my 7K for other goodies. 

still any suggestion....plz let me know


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 9, 2013)

Good choice...... Go ahead with it


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 9, 2013)

I vote for HTC One over Xperia Z...
if u wanna roam out in the rain & use phone while swimming then definitely go for Xperia Z (clicking pictures during Holi is a plus for Z)
but for awesome build quality & performance go for one (36k is superb deal for HTC One)

also 4.7 vs 5" doesn't matter if u get a best resolution to view


----------



## sankheashish (Aug 9, 2013)

xperia Z OR xperia ZL ???


----------



## harsh1387 (Aug 9, 2013)

Wait for the upcoming Sony honami something. Releasing in a month.


----------



## dude1 (Aug 9, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> 5 Reasons Why the HTC One is a Better Bet Than the Galaxy S4 - AndroidPIT



Samsung Galaxy S4 vs. HTC One: 5 Reasons to Choose the GS4 - CIO.com
Just saying all phones have their own highs n lows...


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Aug 9, 2013)

@dude1 Nice one  Its people like you who should keep posting..instead of giving one sided/misleading/biased opinions.
according to OP's preference, he should go for HTC One . Thats a masterpiece.If it weren't for its high price it would dominate the high end market completely.
The fact that i have seen so many Xperia Zs (in my family circle itself) and Galaxy S4s on the street and in my University and no HTC One anywhere other than in shops...makes the HTC One a true exclusive toy for big boys  (in my opinion)


----------



## sankheashish (Aug 10, 2013)

sony is now offering emi to there xperia z / zl / ultra phones .....is that true ???


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 10, 2013)

sankheashish said:


> sony is now offering emi to there xperia z / zl / ultra phones .....is that true ???



Yes indeed


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 10, 2013)

HTC phones are always over priced, that's the reason for Samsung's success(+ Samsung reduces prices regularly)


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 10, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> HTC phones are always over priced, that's the reason for Samsung's success(+ Samsung reduces prices regularly)


HTC do marketing like Apple...whereas Samsung want to sell more units quickly (thats the reason we saw too many Ads for SGS4)


----------



## sankheashish (Aug 10, 2013)

that monster xperia ultra Z....just awsn.....adreno 320 ( 40% performance over 320 ) , 2.3 ghz snapdragon 800 .....awsm config.....bt near 45K is really worth it ?


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 10, 2013)

sankheashish said:


> that monster xperia ultra Z....just awsn.....adreno 320 ( 40% performance over 320 ) , 2.3 ghz snapdragon 800 .....awsm config.....bt near 45K is really worth it ?



If you can spend 40-45k then wait one more month for the next Sony Xperia flagship. Will be a step above EVERY other flagship with the best screen, camera and audio quality you can find on  an Android smartphone. 

Price will be a lil less than Z Ultra

Quick specs 

5.0" 1080p Triluminos Display
Snapdragon 800 2.3 ghz
Adreno 330
2 GB RAM
16 GB Internal/32 with microSD expansion
1/2.3" Exmor R camera 20 Megapixel with f2.0 Sony G Lens, Image stabilization
IP55/58 dust water resistant
3050mAh battery


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Aug 10, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> HTC do marketing like Apple...whereas Samsung want to sell more units quickly (thats the reason we saw too many Ads for SGS4)



Thats the only way HTC can make things work----become an iconic brand like Apple, (convince people to spend lots of $$$ when you can fulfill ur requirements for much less). 
 Else we r gonna see another massive lay-offs next quarter...


----------



## dude1 (Aug 13, 2013)

@mikael_schiffer Thanks man 
@OP Xperia z is a bit too big for one handed use...i.e. for a phone i mean
but, if u can wait for lg optimus G2 wud b nice... everything is great(except for looks maybe) or just get THE htc ONE...


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Aug 14, 2013)

dude1 said:


> @mikael_schiffer Thanks man
> @OP Xperia z is a bit too big for one handed use...i.e. for a phone i mean
> but, if u can wait for lg optimus G2 wud b nice... everything is great(except for looks maybe) or just get THE htc ONE...


IMO the looks are awesome. the bezels are just crazy. Its the size of Xperiz Z with extra .2" display. And the innovative volume rocker makes me wonder, what were engineers thinking before?? smart design by LG
my worries--battery. LG has yet to come with a phone that has battery worth praising..


----------



## dude1 (Aug 15, 2013)

mikael_schiffer said:


> IMO the looks are awesome. the bezels are just crazy. Its the size of Xperiz Z with extra .2" display. And the innovative volume rocker makes me wonder, what were engineers thinking before?? smart design by LG
> my worries--battery. LG has yet to come with a phone that has battery worth praising..


Oh my mistake, was talking about z ultra as suggested by some....I find it just too big and unwieldy...The size of z is okay to use...And about battery i've got the same worries(i really think, since they are using plastic and saving money why can't they all put in a huge battery and be done with it??,)...


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 16, 2013)

dude1 said:


> Oh my mistake, was talking about z ultra as suggested by some....I find it just too big and unwieldy...The size of z is okay to use...And about battery i've got the same worries(i really think, since they are using plastic and saving money why can't they all put in a huge battery and be done with it??,)...



Z Ultra doesn't use plastic. It uses glass fibre polyamide and aluminum on the sides.


----------



## LegendKiller (Aug 16, 2013)

my vote would go for either xperia-z or s4. imho s4 should be your pick. Skewing benchmarks and stuff takes nothing away from the fact that it's a damn good phone at a damn good price and i can't see anything wrong with it.

As for lot of votes for htc-one, i would like to tell you that pls see on the net the stories about their pathetic service centres in india. I too bought one-s over xperia-p , because of great specs and design.

Also, keep in mind that once the enthusiasm dies, you would be left calls/sms/whatsapp and little-bit of gaming every now and then.


----------



## RohanM (Aug 16, 2013)

GS4 any day over XP Z... Just because of screen & better battery life.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 16, 2013)

RohanM said:


> GS4 any day over XP Z... Just because of screen & better battery life.



Many more advantages of S4 over Z.


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 18, 2013)

Since gaming is a priority for OP it makes sense to go with a Nexus 4 that has a 720p screen and no bloatware. But then it conflicts directly with your next requirement - music. 16 GB is pretty little for carrying around music.

The ZR is similarly a brilliant phone and comes with expandable memory.
Remember that the gaming experience is not about the strongest GPU, but the combination of the GPU and the number of pixels it has to drive. Thats why the N4 will beat the others hands down. And similarly the ZR. It makes a lot of sense to settle with a 720p screen instead of a 1080p one for gaming/battery life as the difference is incremental in terms of visual quality, but quite significant interms of gameplay/battery. Note that the ZR also has a massive 2300mAh battery.

If you can really afford the One, go for it or maybe even the S4 if you dont mind the plastic, but remember that they will fall short of the N4 or the ZR in terms of gaming.

Look at the onscreen tests here:
Sony C5502 Xperia ZR vs. Samsung GT-I9505 Galaxy S4 in GFXBench


Even the 20k Xperia SP comes painfully close to a S4 or One in terms of gaming alone.


----------



## RohanM (Aug 18, 2013)

I would say if any one is not bothered about 16 GIG & camera then he should go for N4 eyes closed... 4.3 update is also rocking...


----------



## dude1 (Aug 18, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Z Ultra doesn't use plastic. It uses glass fibre polyamide and aluminum on the sides.



Was'nt talking about z ultras battery life, but of lg g2...(and g2 *is* PLASTIC)



RohanM said:


> GS4 any day over XP Z... Just because of screen & better battery life.



+1.... if only the looks were better....
(the display is *perfection itself*, any claims about oversaturation are pure *BS*. Use the display settings,they are their for a reason!)


----------

